# Need brake recommendations



## jmsanti (Feb 4, 2015)

You can get ideas from here - http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-wheels-tires-brakes-suspension/126482-time-brakes.html


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

What kind of mileage you have that you need brakes(stock will last @ 50 K unless you are high city driving)? First I just needed to replace my pads since my rotors were starting to groove from something that got trapped bet my pads and rotor. I personally have replaced with Napa Gold ceramic pads and still using stock rotors(seem to be working well). If you want to do more tho. check out the link from 
*jmsanti*


----------



## cdncruze (Dec 9, 2012)

I recently upgraded my fronts to EBC Ultimax slotted rotors and EBC Green Stuff pads. For those that don't know, EBC are out of the UK and all they make are brakes. Totally love them. Not noisy and the stopping power is wonderful. Thoroughly recommended.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

cdncruze said:


> I recently upgraded my fronts to EBC Ultimax slotted rotors and EBC Green Stuff pads. For those that don't know, EBC are out of the UK and all they make are brakes. Totally love them. Not noisy and the stopping power is wonderful. Thoroughly recommended.


This is what I put on my CDT in Australia, are they the same as yours?

View attachment 151130


----------

